# tipps für ersten bikepark besuch



## TiiM (6. Oktober 2010)

hallo leute,

ich habe vor nächste woche mal ein paar bikeparks zu besuchen..(u.a. w-berg)..da es das erste mal ist das ich in einem bikepark fahren werde, wollte ich fragen ob ihr vllt. ein paar tipps oder grundlegende regeln und so für mich hättet..

ride on,
Tim.


----------



## LeonF (6. Oktober 2010)

1. Welches Rad hast du? (vllt musst du dir eins ausleihen aber du hast ja n hartes...)
2. Hast du Protektoren? (Welche? die meisten bikeparks haben Fullface- und     Protektorenpflicht (kannst du dir aber auch ausleihen)
3. Fahr bald! (ich glaub die meisten bikeparks schließen recht bald)
4. Die Fahrtechnik (um auf das Thread-thema zurückzukommen) ist eigentlich keine Andere als auf den normalen Trails (find ich jetzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridealex (7. Oktober 2010)

Fahr Dich erstmal etwas ein. Entweder es gibt ne weniger anspruchsvolle Abfahrt oder du machst erstmal nen seeding-run, damit Du weisst, was Dich so erwartet. Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie Du so drauf bist, was die Fahrtechnik angeht und welche Erfahrung Du so hast.

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass!


----------



## snoopz (7. Oktober 2010)

Da häng ich mich gleich mal mit dran: Wie ist das, kann ich die Strecken auch erstmal langsam abfahren und zwischendurch mal anhalten, oder werde ich dann von den Erfahreneren über den Haufen gekarrt?


----------



## Büscherammler (7. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du in der Regel schon, aber ein paar Arschl*cher (manchmal) gibts halt immer mal ;-)

Nur nicht nervös machen lassen wenn jemand drängelt. Aber habe mit meiner Frau im Park zu 95% nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Oktober 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Da häng ich mich gleich mal mit dran: Wie ist das, kann ich die Strecken auch erstmal langsam abfahren und zwischendurch mal anhalten, oder werde ich dann von den Erfahreneren über den Haufen gekarrt?


Wäre aus meiner Sicht der wichtigste Vorschlag: Die Strecken erstmal langsam abfahren, evtl. auch mal anhalten, absteigen und sich Schlüsselstellen genau anschauen. 
Wenn jemand von hinten angeschossen kommt eben zur Seite fahren/laufen.
In den nächsten Abfahrten kann man dann ja das Tempo immer weiter steigern.


----------



## Priest0r (7. Oktober 2010)

ich würd dir ja empfehlen grundsätzlich auf die seite zu gehen zum ansehen.
erst weggehen wenn jmd kommt kann schon zu spät sein, muss nicht sein.
ansonsten kannst du in winterberg mit jedem fahrrad ohne probleme fahren.


----------



## TiiM (7. Oktober 2010)

wow, 
danke für die vielen antworten..
also bike und protektoren werd ich mir ausleihen..
wahrscheinlich mach ich erstmal den übungsparcour unsicher..

und das man auf den strecken anhalten kann wusste ich auch nicht..
das macht die sache natürlich einfacher...
stehn da eig überall streckenposten oder sowas.??

ich kanns gar ni abwarten

Ride on, 
Tim.


----------



## heifisch (7. Oktober 2010)

Das wichtigste wurde ja schon gesagt, Protektoren. Soviele Protektoren wie möglich ausleihen, dann tut das Hinfallen nicht so weh. Und hinfallen wirst du öfter. 
Die Strecke vor dem Befahren auf jedenfall besichtigen, damit keine unerwarteten Hindernisse kommen. Entweder zu Fuß NEBEN/AM RANDE der Strecke laufen oder mit dem Bike runterrollern. Müssen die schnelleren Fahrer halt mal kurz langsam tun, möglichst jedoch vorbei lassen. 
Wenn der Bikepark(in welchen gehst du überhaupt, rein Interesse halber?) Fahrtechniktrainings anbieten würd ich eins buchen, oder mich an einen stärkeren Fahrer dranhängen. Vll sprichste am Lift oder auf der Strecke mal einen an, wenn de Glück hast hilft er dir ja.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Oktober 2010)

TiiM schrieb:


> und das man auf den strecken anhalten kann wusste ich auch nicht..
> das macht die sache natürlich einfacher...



annhalten is ja ok, aber denk nach wenn du das schon machst...
es gibt genug deppen die an unübersichtlichen stellen mitten im sprung stehen bleiben und einfach nur viel glück haben wenn sie nicht über den haufen gefahren werden!

wenns wiberg wird sag einfach mal gescheid 
ich werd in der nächsten woche auch öfter dort sein und den rest der saison ausnutzen


----------



## Schnitte (8. Oktober 2010)

wenn du jmd. kennst, der in den Parks schon öfters war, würde ich die Person mitfahren ;-)
mir hat das bei meinen ersten Bikepark Erlebnissen sehr geholfen. mir wurde bei meiner ersten Abfahrt immer genau gesagt was als nächstes kommt und worauf ich achten soll.
Gerade als blutiger Anfänger waren Fahrtipps unheimlich wichtig für mich und es hat mir auch ein sicheres Gefühl gegeben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin nächste Woche Mo oder Di das erste mal in Winterberg, da hab ich auch noch ne Frage.
Gibts da Spinte oder Schließfächer wo man seine Sachen reinpacken kann?

MfG


----------



## TiiM (8. Oktober 2010)

mo und di werd ich auch dort sein..

fahrtechniktrainings gibts leider keine mehr..

@iconoclast:
ich bin übrigens 13...also wenn man sich begegnet..nich erschrecken.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Oktober 2010)

die möglichkeit sachen wegzuschließen gibt es meines wissens nicht.
kommst du mit dem zug?
ob ich schon mo/di dort bin weis ich noch nicht.
ich muss noch meine bremsen auf vorderman bringen  ...aber ich hoffe das klappt morgen noch 

wenn, dann stehe ich ganz oben am wendeplatz vorm restaurant (blaues MGF cabrio).
sprecht mich einfach an wenn ich da rumstehe, oder klemmt mir ne handynummer an die scheibenwischer


----------



## LB-Biker (8. Oktober 2010)

Ne net mitem Zug, werde mitgenommen (Auto).

Evl. komme ich auch Mittwoch, aber ich komme auf jeden Fall direkt um 10 Uhr um noch nen DH'er zu ergattern.

Fände es auch cool wenn noch andere da sind die einem den Park so nen bissl vorstellen, und zusammen Biken macht immer mehr Spaß als alleine!
Bin übrigens 16.

MfG


----------



## TiiM (8. Oktober 2010)

ich geh mit meinem vater hin...der schaut aber nur zu..weil der sich noch mehr einscheißt als ich.

muss man wirklich schon so früh da sein damit man noch einen bekommt.??




edit: wegen dem anhalten auf der strecke...(http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/agb-bikepark/index.php)

      punkt 7 glaub ich


----------



## woodmonkey (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi.

Waren auch erst vor 2 Wochen in WiBe und Willi. Sind beides schoene Strecken die eigentlich jedem Spass machen. Geh es von Anfang an langsam an und der Rest kommt dann schon. Protektoren und FullFace wurden ja schon genannt

Anhalten auf der Strecke ist eigentlich an verschiedenen Stellen moeglich, so das man nicht in der Hauptspur steht und andere behindert, einfach ein bisschen die Augen offen halten und nicht den Kopf ausschalten . Je nach Kondition und Koennen muss man ev. eh zwischendurch mal ne Pause machen, um 1. sich mal kurz auszuruhen oder 2. sich eine Schluesselstelle genau anzuschauen.

Nimm dir auf jeden Fall keinen Fahrer als Vorbild der die Strecke nicht explizit Zeigen will und die Chickenways nimmt, bzw. an Schluesselstellen anhaelt und sie dir zeigt! Das koennte ins Auge gehen. Gibt schon ein paar Stellen die von weitem und auf den ersten Blick einfach aussehen und sich dann als schwieriger entpuppen (ich denke da nur an so ein paar kleinere Drops und Doubles im DH). Je nach deiner Erfahrung und Koennensstufe reagierst du da dann Falsch oder Richtig, aber Falsch will ja kein Mensch und du halbwegs unverletzt nach Hause (kleinere Blessuren gehoeren ja schon fast dazu  ).

Wegen der Leihbikes: einem unserer Mitstreiter ist am Tag in Willingen der Daempfer kaputt gegangen und der hat sich dann ein Bike geliehen. Wir waren, glaube ich, so gegen 10:30-11:00 da und da gab es schon so gut wie keine gute Auswahl bei den DH'ern und Freeridern mehr.

Viel Spass auf jeden Fall. Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (8. Oktober 2010)

_Winterberg_ ist eine sehr einfache DH Strecke. Eigentlich nicht wirklich vergleichbar mit richtigen Strecken. Dennoch sehr lustig.
Fahr hin und hab Spaß 

Die wichtigsten Punkte wurden ja eh schon genannt.
Beim Anhalten halt nich auf der Strecke rumstehen usw. Kann ansonsten schnell ins Auge gehen.


----------



## TiiM (9. Oktober 2010)

morgen solls losgehen..und ich hab mich vorher nochma schön aufn asphalt gelegt..

edit: hätte nicht gedacht das man auf asphalt so weit rutschen kann


----------



## Micha ???? (9. Oktober 2010)

bin am montag/dienstag mit ein paar kollegen in winterberg, 
vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
sind aber auch erst zum 2 mal dort
gruß Micha


----------



## Bul (9. Oktober 2010)

TiiM schrieb:


> ich geh mit meinem vater hin...der schaut aber nur zu..weil der sich noch mehr einscheißt als ich.
> 
> muss man wirklich schon so früh da sein damit man noch einen bekommt.??
> 
> ...


 
Naja in der Woche ist dort nicht so der Hochbetrieb und du hast auch um 11 Uhr noch gute Chancen auf ein gutes Rad.

Es stehen dort keine Streckenposten und somit macht es nichts wenn man in einer übersichtlichen Stelle am Rande aussteigt. Ich habe auch noch nie erlebt, das irgendwelche Fahrer mir zu sehr auf die Pelle rücken.

Zum Anfangen empfehle ich nicht nur den Übungsparcour sondern auch den Free Cross und die Conti Strecke. Müsste kein Problem sein.

Grüße bul


----------



## TiiM (9. Oktober 2010)

@bul:  ja die strecken hab ich mir auch schon überlegt..ich glaub northshore und downhill werd ich garni fahrn weil ich noch nicht so gut bin..außerdem möcht ich mich nicht verletzen weil ich am do und fr noch nach oberwiesenthal will


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Oktober 2010)

Die DH Strecke in Winterberg ist extrem einfach und es läßt sich alles umfahren. Da kommt jeder Anfänger runter. 

Wichtig ist halt, dass Du nicht mitten in der Strecke stehen bleibst und beim Losfahren darauf achtes, dass niemand von hinten ankommt.
Gerade in Winterberg sind eh immer sehr viele langsamere Fahrer unterwegs. Da machst Du das Kraut auch nich mehr fett 

Wenn Du Rücksicht auf Schnellere nimmst, werden auch sie auf Dich Rücksicht nehmen. Es verlangt auch keiner, dass Du sofort vom Radl springst, wenn ein Schnellerer auffährt, aber ewig vor ihm rumeiern solltest auch nicht.


----------



## LB-Biker (9. Oktober 2010)

Vor dem Northshore in Wibe wird ja sehr gerwarnt, kann man den als Bikeparkneuling fahren? Drops und Balance halten beherrsche ich im Schlaf...

Das Problem ist aber, dass beim NS wohl nix mit erstmal langsam abfahren sein wird.

Und wasen eurer Meinung nach das schwerste in Wibe?

MfG


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Oktober 2010)

kenn jetzt nich alle Holzbauten, da ich eigentlich immer nur die DH Strecke fahr, aber die Bauten vom Slopestyle Spielplatz zum Lift sind halb so wild.

Was wirklich Schwieriges kenn ich eigentlich in Wiberg nicht
Das Gap ist ziemlich hoch, aber dafür sehr kurz und die Anfahrt einfach.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Oktober 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Vor dem Northshore in Wibe wird ja sehr gerwarnt, kann man den als Bikeparkneuling fahren? Drops und Balance halten beherrsche ich im Schlaf...
> 
> Das Problem ist aber, dass beim NS wohl nix mit erstmal langsam abfahren sein wird.
> 
> ...



wie man mit dem NS in wibe klarkommt is wohl jedem das seine... ich fahre und springe dort mitlerweile alles, aber den NS NICHT 
bin da bis jetzt 2 oder 3 mal runter und noch nie bis zum ende


----------



## LB-Biker (10. Oktober 2010)

Jo, erstmal mach ich eh erstmal die DH-Piste unsicher, bin ja hauptsächlich in Wibe um mal nen DH'er mit Doppelbrückengabel auszuführen.
Bin halt nur 4 Stunden da, von daher werde ich net alles ausprobieren.

Wasen eig. der höchste Drop und wo ist der, ich habe mal was von 7 Meter gehört???

MfG 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iconoclast (10. Oktober 2010)

der steht im slopestylepark und darf nur mit erlaubnis gesprungen werden (zugenagelt).
ich warte auch schon nen paar wochen das ich da endlich runter darf, aber es war immer zu nass oder windig 
7 meter hat der glaub ich nicht, aber 5m+ werdens wohl sein.


----------



## LB-Biker (10. Oktober 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> der steht im slopestylepark und darf nur mit erlaubnis gesprungen werden (zugenagelt).
> ich warte auch schon nen paar wochen das ich da endlich runter darf, aber es war immer zu nass oder windig
> 7 meter hat der glaub ich nicht, aber 5m+ werdens wohl sein.


Moin,
Wie bekommt man denn die Erlaubnis?

Und wo ist der größte immer offene Drop?
Würde halt gerne was größeres droppen um zu sehen wie der DH'er das wegschluckt (oder eben nicht).


MfG


----------



## Deleted138492 (10. Oktober 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Und wo ist der größte immer offene Drop?



Das dürfte der Roadgap auf dem Funride sein. Etwa 3m tief und 4-5m lang, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## LB-Biker (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dann morgen ab 10 in Wibe am Start.


MfG


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Vor dem Northshore in Wibe wird ja sehr gerwarnt, kann man den als Bikeparkneuling fahren? Drops und Balance halten beherrsche ich im Schlaf...
> 
> Das Problem ist aber, dass beim NS wohl nix mit erstmal langsam abfahren sein wird.
> 
> ...



Der Northshore in Winterberg ist halt wie andere Northshores: teilweise hoch und schmal, und potentiell glitschig. 

Wenn's regnet ist der sowieso gesperrt, und wenn's am Tag vorher geregnet hat, sollte man ihn auch besser meiden. Solche Holzkonstruktionen verwandeln sich halt ziemlich schnell in eine Rutschbahn, wenn's feucht ist. Es gibt ein paar Sprünge drin, die man aber auf einer Nebenlinie auslassen kann, desweiteren gibt's 2 (oder waren es 3?) Wippen, aber sonst nichts Wildes. Eigentlich sollte da jeder gut runterkommen, wenn man sich traut und einigermaßen die Linie halten kann. 

Die Winterberg-Strecken gehören imho eigentlich alle zu den leichteren. Selbst den (schwarz ausgeschilderten) DH würde ich eher als "blau" bezeichnen . Was wirklich schweres gibt's da nicht, weil die ganzen Sprünge ohne jedes Problem zu umfahren sind. Die Schwierigkeit kommt erst, wenn man's laufen lässt und alles mitnimmt. Ohne Geschwindigkeit macht der Park eigentlich nicht wirklich Spaß


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. Oktober 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> der steht im slopestylepark und darf nur mit erlaubnis gesprungen werden (zugenagelt).
> ich warte auch schon nen paar wochen das ich da endlich runter darf, aber es war immer zu nass oder windig
> 7 meter hat der glaub ich nicht, aber 5m+ werdens wohl sein.



Die Landung des Drops wurde Anfang des Jahres sehr hoch aufgeschüttet.Würde mich wundern wenn er nun noch mehr als 4m hat.
Lächerliche Sache...


----------



## woodmonkey (11. Oktober 2010)

Schwierig liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## TiiM (13. Oktober 2010)

so wieder zu hause...ich hatte mich so aufs biken gefreut..

dann erstmal mit dem leihbike in den übungsparcour und bei einem table zu schnell gewesen und im absprung vom nächsten eingeschlagen-mittelhandknochen gebrochen...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. Oktober 2010)

Ach schei*e! Gute Besserung! Boardest du? Da braucht man die Hand ja nicht 



Aber das Thema insgesamt ist wichtig, evtl. sollte der Mod das mal oben anpinnen.

Was ich ja mal als erstes los werden mus:

AUF JEDER PISTE STEHT, DASS DER SCHNELLERE FAHRER RÜCKSICHT AUF DIE LANGSAMEREN VOR IHM NEHMEN MUSS!

Also deswegen erstma keine Sorge. Steht man nicht in der Ideallinie, mosert auch keiner.


Obstacles vorher anschauen, evtl. auch wie andere Biker die fahren.


Tempo auf der Strecke langsam steigern, nicht sofort Vollgas loshämmern. 


Protektoren anziehen, die auch wirklich passen. N zu großen Helm kannst du gleich auslassen.


Fliegst du, dann immer die Gräten nach vorne, Hände und Beine können fast immer zusammengeflickt werden, Wirbelsäule und Kopf nicht! (Wenn du dich nicht abrollen kannst)


Kein neues Material ausprobieren (bei Leihbikes leider nicht möglich).


Leihbikes unbedingt auf dich abstimmen lassen (Nix mit: ah, geht scho!).


Mit den Kumpels Notfall-Vorgehen besprechen. Dann laufen nicht alle kopflos rum, falls doch was passiert.


Materialcheck: egal ob Leihbike oder eigenes, immer auf ungewöhnliche Geräusche hören, Knacken und ähnliches, stimmt der Reifendruck noch, Steuersatz lose, Hinterbau lose usw. Und auch drauf achten: mit nem verbogenen Lenker fährt man nicht weiter!

Und: gehört mein Bike überhaupt in den Park. 80mm-Race-Hardtail mit 2,1-Semislicks sind da meist nicht richtig aufgehoben.


Alkohol und andere Drogen gehören nicht auf die Strecke, sie trüben das Urteilsvermögen.


Höre auf dein Bauchgefühl: das hat fast immer recht. Also lieber was sein lassen als sich verletzen.


Mit Verschleiß rechnen: Ein WE Bikepark kann so teuer werden wie eine "normale" Saison, das ist Extremsport.

Ersatzmaterial wäre auch nicht schlecht: Schläuche, Kette, Ersatzschaltwerk, Ersatzbremsbeläge, Ersatzreifen sind eigentlich Essentials. Werkzeug ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Genug essen und trinken, bergabfahren ist auch sauanstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (13. Oktober 2010)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Genug essen und trinken, bergabfahren ist auch sauanstrengend.



Sehr wichtig! Wenn du nicht genug isst hast du bald keine Kraft mehr besonders in den Unterarmen und du kannst das Bike nicht mehr richtig steuern.  

Gute Besserung! ******* gelaufen.


----------



## TiiM (13. Oktober 2010)

das mit dem reifendruck ist besonders wichtig...im park hab ich dann ein bisschen zugeschaut und da kam einer beim roadgap runter und bei der landung hats "pffffffffffffff" gemacht und er hatte beide schläuche gelocht.


----------



## LB-Biker (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin,
erstmal gute Besserung, ist ja echt ******* gelaufen  , nächstes mal klappts dann doppelt so gut.

Ich war am Di auch das erste mal im Bikepark (auch Wibe) und habe leider keinen DH'er mehr bekommen sondern nur nen Lite Freerider in XL.
Der war mir mit 1.87 m zu groß, habe mir erst nix bei gedacht weil ich sonst Dirtbike in S fahre und jo, den Übungspacour ausgelassen, ich habe wg. Zeitdruck gleich die DH-Piste in angriff genommen.

Es war noch früh am morgen, es war noch fast niemand da also bin ich ohne abzulaufen gleich langsam runter.
Das war jetzt net so das Problem, jedoch habe ich schnell gemerkt das es für DH kein Vorteil ist wenn der Sattel höher wie der Lenker ist.
Habe mich dann halt einmal da runtergequält und dann net mehr.
Dann bin ich aufem Continental-Track rumgeheizt bis das Bike nach nem wegrutscher den Geist aufgegeben hat: Lenker verbogen, Sattel gerissen Griffende ausgerissen und Speiche gebrochen.
Das habe ich in der Station schnell richten lassen und weiter gings.
MfG


----------



## TiiM (14. Oktober 2010)

als ich am montag halb zehn da war hab ich noch nen nicolai in m bekommen...nicht so perfekt mit 1,70m aber es ging noch...

aber wär man später gekommen hätte man wegen diesem komischen jugendcamp nix mehr bekommen..

an meinem leihbike war nach dem sturz übrigens garnix
obwohl ich schön frontal in den hügel rein bin..
die domain hält was aus..


----------



## LB-Biker (14. Oktober 2010)

Haste doch Glück gehabt, für eine gebrochene Speiche drückste 10 Euro ab


----------



## M132 (14. Oktober 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man geliehene Bikes schrottet? Muss man dafür selbst aufkommen (kann ja u.U. sehr teuer werden) oder ist man dafür versichert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2010)

Dafür ist die Kaution da. Wenn du das Rad schrottest, gehts auf Kosten der Versicherung des Parks und du kriegst die Kaution nicht wieder.


----------



## M132 (14. Oktober 2010)

Und wie hoch ist die in der Regel?


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Das hängt vom Park ab und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie proportional zum Wert des Rads steigt.


----------



## MoeW (14. Oktober 2010)

Wir wollten auch am Montag das erste Mal nach Winterberg.
Als wir um 10:55 ankamen, war vor uns eine 8er-Gruppe, die uns die letzten Fahrräder weggeschnappt hat.
Nächste mal wissen wir, das wir früher kommen müssen, oder einfach mehr Glück brauchen.

MfG


----------



## TiiM (14. Oktober 2010)

am besten gleich wenn sie aufmachen hingehen...

und wenn man protektoren brauch verkaufen sie die einem jetzt am saisonende ziemlich preiswert...hab n safety jacket, schienbeinschoner nnd handschuhe(die waren allerdings neu) fÃ¼r 140â¬ bekommen...


----------



## jan84 (14. Oktober 2010)

TiiM schrieb:


> am besten gleich wenn sie aufmachen hingehen...
> 
> und wenn man protektoren brauch verkaufen sie die einem jetzt am saisonende ziemlich preiswert...hab n safety jacket, schienbeinschoner nnd handschuhe(die waren allerdings neu) für 140 bekommen...



Für den Preis klappts zum Saisonende aber auch in vielen Shops. Dann halt neu der Kram. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Padde (14. Oktober 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Kaution da. Wenn du das Rad schrottest, gehts auf Kosten der Versicherung des Parks und du kriegst die Kaution nicht wieder.



In WiBe zahlt man aber keine Kaution. 
Ich habe jedenfalls keine gezahlt, aber die Ansage bekommen "Das bike ist nicht versichert, wenn Du was schrottest, zahlst Du!"


----------



## Deleted138492 (14. Oktober 2010)

Oha, das ist aber scheissse .


----------



## LB-Biker (14. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, die Preise lassen sich sehen, für eine gebrochene Speiche am Leihrad drückste 10 Euro ab.

Ist das in anderen Parks net so?

MfG


----------

